# How do I fix my Wheat grinder?



## falcon62

Hey guys,

I have an old Magic Mill wheat grinder that I bought on eBay. The seller shipped it really poorly and the stones are now out of alignment. I can tighten it a bit but not enough to get good flour.

Does anyone know a good way to adjust these? There doesn't seem to be much of a way to adjust it more than what I've tried. Maybe new stones that can be closer together?


----------



## DKRinAK

falcon62 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an old Magic Mill wheat grinder that I bought on eBay. The seller shipped it really poorly and the stones are now out of alignment. I can tighten it a bit but not enough to get good flour.
> 
> Does anyone know a good way to adjust these? There doesn't seem to be much of a way to adjust it more than what I've tried. Maybe new stones that can be closer together?


Why not ask the vendor?

http://goldengraingrinder.com/parts/


----------



## falcon62

Thanks! I'm sending them an email right now.


----------



## falcon62

Well I got it fixed! I though I would update this thread just in case anyone else has the same problem. First off the folks at Golden Grain Grinder were extremely responsive! They were an immense help even though I didn't originally buy my wheat grinder from them. I made sure to order a hand crank for my grinder as a "thank you" for their help.

Here's the instructions they gave as well as a photo of what was wrong with my grinder:



> Thanks for the picture. It shows me just what the problem is. I will tell you how to fix the problem.
> First look at where the motor sets, dose it look like the motor has moved. sometimes the bolts get loose and then it moves causing this kind of thing. Or sometimes you might get a small rock in the grain and it will move the motor. If it dosen't look like the motor has moved and the bolts are tight then try the next step.
> 
> 1. Have the grinder setting just the way it is in the picture. You will be standing on the right side of it, with the motor on your left. You can see how the stones are not touching on the right side. Here is what you need to do. There are four screws above the drawer. When you are looking at the four screws you will want to tighten the two on the left, and loosen the one on the top right.(maybe the one on the bottom right also) You don't have to loosen them much, I would start with a 1/2 turn. This should even out the stone so it will grind even all the way around.
> What I do here is, I take a piece of paper about 2"x3" and while the grinder is running I put the paper between the stones, first on the top and the sides, and then on the bottom (you will have to take out the drawer) you will be able to tell where the stones are grinding and where they are not by putting the paper in between the stones. I can see that there is quite a gap on the right but it looks like the stones are touching on the left.
> The trick is to get it to grind even all the way around. If it is a little uneven it will be ok.
> This almost always fixes the problem.
> Try this, if you have any trouble let me know.
> Thanks


----------



## falcon62

The paper idea was the most helpful. With that I was able to align the stones just about perfect. I also had to add a spacer to get the stones closer together. If you look on the right side of the photo you can kind of see some white between the two pieces of oak. I had to add some extra wood to push the stones closer together.


----------



## DKRinAK

Glad you were able to get your mill fixed up.

The folks you contacted used to own the magic mill - the company was sold,, then went under with the 'new' owners - customer service is the key.

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this outfit.

Full disclosure, I was a MM dealer wayyyy back in the late 70s when Little Jimmy Carter was hell-bent on destroying the Nation. Everything old is new again, eh?


----------

